# Cowboy themed bike yee haw



## kreika (Dec 9, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/clt/d/cowboy-themed-bike/6767226013.html





Gotta be a strange ride with horns down low and the saddle way back while taking the horn in the gut. Digging the barb wire pin stripe though.


----------



## phantom (Dec 9, 2018)

And the horseshoe pedals.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 9, 2018)

...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2018)

Someone could make some $'s parting that out.


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2018)

This seller must have got the idea from Tinker.


----------

